# engine bogging need help



## brandon05gto (Nov 9, 2009)

ok first of all i have a bad tune in my car but just recently when i give it full throttle the engine will bog and then the check engine light will flash for about 30 sec and then go off. i don't think its exhaust because i have kooks and magna flow with no cats. could this be caused by the bad tune or do i have another problem now?


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

hey bud i got the same exact problem as u it just started with me too like 2 days ago,,i dont have cats either,,,it bogs when i give it full throttle..before this happened my uncle told me that something like this might happen cause i dont have cats,,i shoulda payed more attention to him but i think he said cause the catless setup will allow a smog and goo to build up through your exhaust,,hope this helps,, i need help too lol


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

hey I just cut my cats out hollowed them out and welded them back on it just goes straight threw Ive never had a plroblem with that set up


----------

